# What food products will you miss?



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

The thought occured to me earlier this morning that if we begin a list of things that we would miss if world-wide shipping of foodstuffs were not feasible, perhaps we could all put our heads together and find a solution. This way, we would not have to go without things that we thoroughly enjoy.

For instance, I know I will miss my cookies and cream ice cream; I know that there are methods of making ice cream, I am just not familiar with them. Is there something that you would miss that you have not yet figured out how to make/replicate/simulate?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My mornin cup a mud. Coffee beans ain't gonna do real good round here. I been stockpilin, but in a real long term oops, it only gonna last so long.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> My mornin cup a mud. Coffee beans ain't gonna do real good round here. I been stockpilin, but in a real long term oops, it only gonna last so long.


mix it with chicory to make it last longer, or is that a sin?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, that can be done to, also add in a shot a whiskey but that might make it go faster!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I am also a sugar junkie. Cookies. They will be sorely missed. I haved stored some sugar, but straight sugar is not the same, and I dount I'll be eating spoons of sugar. My spearmint is pretty darned sweet and doesnt need any sweetener, but it just wont be the same.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Coffee. I could do without junk food, sweets, etc. I am a coffee junkie and always will be as long as I can get it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Turtle said:


> I know I will miss my cookies and cream ice cream; I know that there are methods of making ice cream, I am just not familiar with them.


Ice Cream is pretty easy to make. I do it often. Sugar, cream, a few eggs and whatever flavoring you like. Personally, my favorite is chocolate-peanut butter. I mix a runny paste of unsweetened cocoa, sugar and water. Cook this on the stove. after it comes to a boil, add a couple tablespoons of P-B, let it melt and pour it into the freezer with the cream mixture. Even in a grid-down situation, you can always use a hand-crank freezer. Just don't forget to have a good supply of rock salt on hand.

But to answer the question; Hershey's dark chocolate bars. Right now I buy a few now and then, vacuum pack them and store them in a metal tin. I don't yet know how well they keep. I just started doing it last fall.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I hate it when this comes up ... :gaah:

I feel like the odd person out ... 

Coffee what ever ... chocolate about the same ... if I have a chocolate bar a year I'm good...

I don't care for cookies, cakes or pies ... 

What can I say ... :dunno:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, I am certainly with you guys on the coffee issue. It occured to me this morning that I will need to get a hold of some tea to grow, as that's the next best thing to me. Chicory just won't cut it.

Thanks, Uncle Joe, for the ice cream pointers!


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Bananas, chocolate, tea


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Jerry D Young said:


> Bananas, chocolate, tea


In any of these, I try to think of the alternatives, or the preps. I know people who have quite a stash of candy. They shop after any holiday when it is reduced. I have personally gotten some super deals after Christmas.

I wonder about growing tea. Herbs could be grown for herb tea. . But then there is the real tea. Does anyone grow their own?

Bananas: the only thing I can come up with is dehydrate/dried banana chips. I know, not like peeling and eating a banana, but dried could be reconstituted and used for banana bread.

What will I miss? I love fresh fruits and vegetables. I grew up with mostly canned stuff, but I don't really care for it as much as the fresh stuff. I love having fresh salads. I have a garden and can grow some of my own stuff in the summer, but I fear that I am greatly ill prepared for growing year long and adequate amounts for a full year.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Ummm let me think...EVERYTHING! Yep! I will miss ALL the food that I currently buy and eat! I will miss cheese slices, and frosted mini wheat cereal...heck all kinds of cereal...smoothie drinks, junk food, seasonings...and most of all mayo!!!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> I wonder about growing tea. Herbs could be grown for herb tea. . But then there is the real tea. Does anyone grow their own?
> 
> What will I miss? I love fresh fruits and vegetables. I grew up with mostly canned stuff, but I don't really care for it as much as the fresh stuff. I love having fresh salads. I have a garden and can grow some of my own stuff in the summer, but I fear that I am greatly ill prepared for growing year long and adequate amounts for a full year.


Yeah, that was my thought, as well, Weedy. I can't imagine that growing real tea would be terribly difficult or vastly different than growing other herbs, would it?

I tend to have the same fear: can I grow enough to supply my wife and myself with food for a year, especially on short notice? Okay, obviously not on short notice, hence why it is wise to wean one's self off of grocery store dependance, but that simply isn't an option for me right now.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

:beercheer: Beer :beercheer:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> My mornin cup a mud. Coffee beans ain't gonna do real good round here. I been stockpilin, but in a real long term oops, it only gonna last so long.


That's my number one concern. I need coffee to live.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Dr. Pepper in a styrofoam cup with ice from Sonic. Cheesecake. soft serve ice cream dipped in chocolate.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Chap stick still tops my list of things I would surely miss! lol but if you are looking for real tea plants the latin name is "Camellia sinensis" and is a very tender(I think) perennial that grows in warmer climates than ours.. but one bush in my house next to the orange, lemon and key lime would make me happy.
as for mayo-if you have eggs and oil and a bit of mustard and a bit of vinegar(or lemon/lime juice) you can make mayo or with olive oil aioli(Italian mayo) When I run out at home and need some but too lazy to go to store I just whip some up.. in fact boychild likes it better than store bought.

But man, chocolate is something I would sorely miss. Bananas there is a plant around here that is called Paw paw and it is like a custardy banana. I have been trying to grow them but something around here loves the tiny plants so I may have to just break down and buy a big one from the nursery.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

Crab legs, lobster, scallops...................:surrender:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Diet Pepsi / Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

CHOCOLATE LOL.

Most of the stuff listed can be made.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Chap stick still tops my list of things I would surely miss! lol but if you are looking for real tea plants the latin name is "Camellia sinensis" and is a very tender(I think) perennial that grows in warmer climates than ours.. but one bush in my house next to the orange, lemon and key lime would make me happy.
> as for mayo-if you have eggs and oil and a bit of mustard and a bit of vinegar(or lemon/lime juice) you can make mayo or with olive oil aioli(Italian mayo) When I run out at home and need some but too lazy to go to store I just whip some up.. in fact boychild likes it better than store bought.
> 
> But man, chocolate is something I would sorely miss. Bananas there is a plant around here that is called Paw paw and it is like a custardy banana. I have been trying to grow them but something around here loves the tiny plants so I may have to just break down and buy a big one from the nursery.


Have you ever called Chapstick and told them how much you LOVE it??? I did that once and they sent me like 8 tubes for FREE!! My friend did it and she got 4! Just a suggestion so you get stocked up a little bit!!


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

Jason said:


> Coffee. I could do without junk food, sweets, etc. I am a coffee junkie and always will be as long as I can get it.


you had better stock up the price is going way up is the word i have heard.
i have 12 tester choice large jars on the sheft.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Well, I am certainly with you guys on the coffee issue. It occured to me this morning that I will need to get a hold of some tea to grow, as that's the next best thing to me. Chicory just won't cut it.
> 
> Thanks, Uncle Joe, for the ice cream pointers!


I've actually wondered if you could grow coffee beans in a greenhouse/hothouse...It'll be hard to do without coffee, esp COLD DARK WINTER MORNINGS!


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

Jason said:


> Coffee. I could do without junk food, sweets, etc. I am a coffee junkie and always will be as long as I can get it.[/quot
> i forgot tosay it is going to be costly for all food stuff


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Chap stick still tops my list of things I would surely miss! lol but if you are looking for real tea plants the latin name is "Camellia sinensis" and is a very tender(I think) perennial that grows in warmer climates than ours.. but one bush in my house next to the orange, lemon and key lime would make me happy.
> 
> as for mayo-if you have eggs and oil and a bit of mustard and a bit of vinegar(or lemon/lime juice) you can make mayo or with olive oil aioli(Italian mayo) When I run out at home and need some but too lazy to go to store I just whip some up.. in fact boychild likes it better than store bought.
> COLOR]




I read somewhere that mayonaisse and salad dressing, in spite of the expiration date (which is bogus on many things), have a very long shelf life. I don't know this for sure, but if someone has a thing for one or the other, it is worth trying to store some--salads and sandwich mixes.

Thanks for the input on tea plants. I will google and research that.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> Thanks for the input on tea plants. I will google and research that.


Please let us know what you find! I could definitely find room in next year's garden for tea - that would make my DH very happy.


----------



## BridenSolutions (Jul 13, 2011)

Peanut Butter... I've already got a whack in storage, but when that runs out there is going to be problems. Anyone know how to grow peanuts?


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

In central VA foothills, zone 6B the tea plant will grow with some protection in the winter. Have 2 of them growing slowly for the last 3 years. They are evergreen and apparently need lots better soil than I have on my place. Putting lots of compost and mulch around them to try and help them out but they ARE growing, just real slow. Were just two little leaves each when I got them and are about a foot tall now. Going to try harvesting some next year. May get enough for only 1 cup of tea but hey, its caffeine so I'm going with it. Maybe by the time my coffee stash runs out they will be big enough to be worthwhile.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

mayo is easy to make. oil, egg yolk, salt, vinegar or lemon juice. add sugar if you want salad dressing (miracle whip). use a tea ball or very thin cotton for tea bags. the bags also work good if you make boiled coffee. my grandmother used to do that. also for lip balm I have a receipt for it will look it up and post it. 
what would I miss.... running to the store if I need something and don't have it. I live where they grow sugar cane. do like tea and coffee. miss olive oil. would miss cocoa can make to many good things for it.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Molson, Labatt's and Killian's.

For those that said Chap Stick, small items like that are easy to get a lifetime supply and then you'll never do without. I found it seems cheapest to get it from a Store Supply company.
Here's a store I've done business with in the past and have picked up Bic lighters, Altoids, Blistex...
I already set it to the lip care page in the link.
Wholesale Breath Care Items


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

bczoom, thanks for the link! That looks like a good resource.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

The other thing to keep in mind here is that if everybody is saying that they will miss coffee and chocolate, those would probably be pretty good barter items to have stocked up, eh?

Just something else to consider.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

testhop said:


> i have 12 tester choice large jars on the sheft.


I have 12 of the large ones too. I don't drink coffee but DW does and if she doesn't have her coffee in the AM she can be a real bear. :sssh: Don't tell her I said that.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I read somewhere that mayonaisse and salad dressing, in spite of the expiration date (which is bogus on many things), have a very long shelf life. I don't know this for sure, but if someone has a thing for one or the other, it is worth trying to store some--salads and sandwich mixes.
> 
> Thanks for the input on tea plants. I will google and research that.


wg..I read that also--and since I have tons of little canned tuna, chicken, turkey, and ham, I have bought lots of mayo and salad dressing when on sale..same for sweet pickles...(careful on the pickles..dollar tree are from China!!:gaah

I figured why would an employee from the mayo company divulge such info for us to buy and store?? That would hurt business, not help it...:surrender:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Coffee would be a biggie for sure.I have maybe 5 years worth stocked. That's between beans and freeze dried. The freeze dried will last just about as long as sugar. Beans hold up longer than ground.

I haven't stocked wheat berries, as they tend to go bad down in this area if just the slightest bit of moisture gets to it. SOOOOOO I would miss bread, but will make up for a lot with corn bread...can grind my corn.....

Oh heck, yes MCDONLDS.....:dunno::dunno:

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

JayJay said:


> sweet pickles...(careful on the pickles..dollar tree are from China!!:gaah:


Yep sweet pickle relish at DG is from India....it is loaded with garlic!!!! I love garlic, but not in my sweet pickles/relish....

Jimmy


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Good ole southern sweet iced tea! I gotta figure out how to make ice without power! :beercheer:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> Have you ever called Chap stick and told them how much you LOVE it??? I did that once and they sent me like 8 tubes for FREE!! My friend did it and she got 4! Just a suggestion so you get stocked up a little bit!!


Well when I say chap stick it is kinda like with folks say they want a Kleenex and are referring to any tissue.

My favorite type of "lip balm" is chap ice and honey Nivea. but just about any will do if I am out. 
But great idea Pam about telling the company how much you love stuff-I am gonna have to give that a try. Thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

So far most of the posts on this thread are on foods. Any of you stocked up on toilet paper? How about personal products? Diapers? I know that mullein leaves are great for toilet paper. 

Over time I've gotten rid of most of my small appliances in favor of non electric ones. Should I have to live without any electricity, I will greatly miss my electric tooth brush and the little electric fan I keep beside my bed. As for foods, if it has sugar or chocolate in it, I WILL MISS IT!

@Turtle: I agree, that coffee, tea, sugar, salt, cocoa and liquor are good things to have to barter with. Tobacco would also be a good thing to have to trade. 

The comments on this thread prove that People haven't changed their basic needs/habits/addictions since America was first settled. These same items were used for trade/money hundreds of years ago.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

some things like toilet paper and paper towels can be replaced with cloth or other paper. what replaces coffee chocolate and real sugar?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'll miss having cold milk on my cereal in the morning. I'll miss having fresh fruit like apples, oranges, and bananas. I have a lot of canned fruit stored away but it isn't the same.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Homestead Gal said:


> So far most of the posts on this thread are on foods. Any of you stocked up on toilet paper? How about personal products? Diapers? I know that mullein leaves are great for toilet paper.


Yes ma'am. We have a year supply of feminine products, razors, toothpaste, hair care, deodorant, toilet paper, birth control, etc. These things are cheap but make me feel human. We would have a stock of diapers if hubby would let me have a baby or two more to put in them. I'm working on him


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Coffee and chocolate. Without a doubt. 

Oh, and merlot. Definitely the merlot. I can make an acceptable wine from most wild fruits, but I think I'd find it difficult to crank out a decent merlot.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Coffee X2 & .... Doritos! :2thumb:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Quills said:


> Coffee and chocolate. Without a doubt.
> 
> Oh, and merlot. Definitely the merlot. I can make an acceptable wine from most wild fruits, but I think I'd find it difficult to crank out a decent merlot.


I have 30 bottles of wine....will try to use them at a rate of a bottle or so a month.....I was gonna mention wine...but thought to wimpy...:dunno:

Jimmy


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> I have 30 bottles of wine....will try to use them at a rate of a bottle or so a month.....I was gonna mention wine...but thought to wimpy...:dunno:
> 
> Jimmy


Well, we can be wimpy together then, Jimmy, because I like my glass of wine with dinner


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Jimmy24 said:


> I have 30 bottles of wine....will try to use them at a rate of a bottle or so a month.....I was gonna mention wine...but thought to wimpy...:dunno:
> 
> Jimmy


At the risk of sounding like an alcoholic, I have four bottles of scotch, three bottles of tequila, five bottles of Irish whiskey, three bottles of Canadian whiskey, two bottles of bourbon, three bottles of rum, four bottles of vodka, and currently about forty bottles of wine. I normally keep more wine, but my wife had a "girls' night" last night and burned through seven or eight bottles. What can I say? I used to be a bartender, and it is important to have options.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Chocolate, Pepsi, and Lucky Charms!

For the person who asked about growing peanuts, it's similar to growing potatoes. The peanuts grow in clusters in the ground. They like sandy, loose soil, and they grow in zones 5 and south. We used to grow them. If you can find raw peanutes, try planting a few.

When the toilet paper runs out just cut up old towels, blankets, drapes, any fabric into squares. Have a bucket for the used ones and wash them like you would cloth baby diapers.

Booze can be made. I stopped buying it for trade items when I discovered most of my friends, neighbors, and some relatives all make one kind or another. My favorite is rum, but it takes a lot of brown sugar!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Coffee! I have some cocoa stored,but can't afford to stock up on coffee.And we can't grow coffee beans.Would'nt even attemp it.Also butter about the only dairy product we use now is butter a few can of Carnation for baking.
Otherwise we pretty much don't eat much procesed food.


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

bczoom said:


> Molson, Labatt's and Killian's.
> 
> For those that said Chap Stick, small items like that are easy to get a lifetime supply and then you'll never do without. I found it seems cheapest to get it from a Store Supply company.
> Here's a store I've done business with in the past and have picked up Bic lighters, Altoids, Blistex...
> ...


Thank you for this link! I will be ordering my lifetime supply of Carmex tonight 

and I would miss Lay's potato chips... 
and cheese. Though, DH plans on learning the cheese making skill soon.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Chocolate, Pepsi, and Lucky Charms!
> 
> For the person who asked about growing peanuts, it's similar to growing potatoes. The peanuts grow in clusters in the ground. They like sandy, loose soil, and they grow in zones 5 and south. We used to grow them. If you can find raw peanutes, try planting a few.
> 
> ...


Do you distill your rum or just make a mash?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

RevWC said:


> Do you distill your rum or just make a mash?


I haven't made my own yet, but my son-in-law does. He just makes a mash, but I know he'd love to have the knowledge and equipment to distill it.

The rest of the time we buy it...not exactly in the volume of Captain Jack Sparrow though


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Back in the sixties my dear Uncle Sam sent me to visit SE Asia. The one thing I always longed for was a can of peaches. The thought of sipping the juice and slowly letting it coat my toungue........the first bite of an overly sweetened processed fruit would be heaven on earth

Funny thing, though, I was not a fan of them before I left. It is absolutely amazing what we will crave when it is not there. I seldom eat canned peaches now but I keep bunches in my stores. I am quite sure we will all miss something that we do not crave now.

It is amazing how the mind and body work. Was my body craving some mineral or nutrient? Was it my mind begging for normalcy?? Was I just nuts???

I was OK without coffee, smokes (days at a time), dry feet, the list goes on. I ached for a darn can of peaches.

One item I will miss is cottage cheese. Maybe with canned peach slices.

Every year I donate several cases of canned peaches to the local food bank. I donate them because I dont want them to expire. To this day I can not go to the store and not buy at least a can or two. My question has been solved........I must be nuts.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tugboats said:


> Back in the sixties my dear Uncle Sam sent me to visit SE Asia. The one thing I always longed for was a can of peaches. The thought of sipping the juice and slowly letting it coat my toungue........the first bite of an overly sweetened processed fruit would be heaven on earth
> 
> Funny thing, though, I was not a fan of them before I left. It is absolutely amazing what we will crave when it is not there. I seldom eat canned peaches now but I keep bunches in my stores. I am quite sure we will all miss something that we do not crave now.
> 
> ...


 ~~~It is absolutely amazing what we will crave when it is not there~~...
And ignore it when it is??
Two months ago I would have walked a few miles for a garden tomato...today, there are 14 in the cool, dark room given by my neighbor...a saint for sharing, by the way.
And tomatoes are not on my mind!!:scratch


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Tugboat and JayJay, those are both poignant posts! Really got me to thinking about not just what I really enjoy right now and would miss, but it got me thinking about what I really might crave if the usual foods aren't around.

Thanks!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Diet Pepsi / Diet Dr. Pepper


how long does pop stay good? any idea?? bottle or can, does it make a diff?
:dunno:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Please let us know what you find! I could definitely find room in next year's garden for tea - that would make my DH very happy.


does DH stand for dear husband? I'm guessin here..........lol


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

tugboats said:


> Back in the sixties my dear Uncle Sam sent me to visit SE Asia. The one thing I always longed for was a can of peaches. The thought of sipping the juice and slowly letting it coat my toungue........the first bite of an overly sweetened processed fruit would be heaven on earth
> 
> Funny thing, though, I was not a fan of them before I left. It is absolutely amazing what we will crave when it is not there. I seldom eat canned peaches now but I keep bunches in my stores. I am quite sure we will all miss something that we do not crave now.
> 
> ...


I do not think you're nuts, just special...lol, eccentric, lol.......It will be interesting to find out what it is we miss....it will probably surprise us!:wave: I'm just kidding with you of course.........I'll miss pepsi and oreos........


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

neldarez said:


> does DH stand for dear husband? I'm guessin here..........lol


Affirmative


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

neldarez said:


> .........I'll miss pepsi and oreos........


I haven't drank soda on a regular basis in about seven or eight years. I may drink a can of pepsi every three months or so... certainly less than a six-pack per year.

Now, Double-stuffed Oreos.....:gaah: They are certainly one of my weaknesses. I'll buy a pack about once a month and dole them out over the month as a "treat" to myself... yeah, I'd miss them.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Neldarez, I'm afraid I have no idea how long diet pepsi lasts on the shelf. We drink it too fast around here to know!  
We're working on drinking less pop and more powdered (lemonaid/tang) drinks...

And yes, DH stands for Dear Husband. Which he is.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Coffee,tea and chocolate.We have a few cans of cocoa but not enough.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Dr. Pepper, chocolate, coffee...and chef boyardee (spelling?) raviolis...

so stuff that is bad for my teeth! And junk food. =D


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Anything processed. Namely Hostess cupcakes.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Austin said:


> Anything processed. Namely Hostess cupcakes.


 raspberry Zingers! OMGoodness!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Austin said:


> Anything processed. Namely Hostess cupcakes.


I love hostess cupcakes and dingdongs...........except, my ding dongs were stale cuz the foil wasnt wrapped on them good, This just kept happening...I wrote the company and they sent me to coupons for free boxes........ That will work.........


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Austin said:


> Anything processed. Namely Hostess cupcakes.


UGH! No thanks! You can have my share. I think that my healthy eating habits were borne of the fact that my mother fries everything, and if it doesn't say Little Debbie or Hostess on the label, it doesn't come in to her house. I can't stand that stuff. And she wonders why she has Adult On-set Diabetes....:dunno::scratch It also helps that I was a manager at a candy store when I was 18, so I got really tired, really fast of candy. I stopped eating that stuff and using sugar in my coffee or tea when I was around 20.

Like I said, the one thing that I treat myself to is Double-Stuffed Oreos.

So, I feel like I can live without chocolate... but coffee and tea may kill me. Still, it sounds like those are the "big three" of what people will miss. Are there any areas in the continental US that can grow these crops? I know that cocoa and coffee grow in Central America; how far north will they grow?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Chocolate
Tea
Mangoes
Bananas
Tequila
Limes
Ramen noodles
Corned beef 
tacos
Spaghetti
Real scotch.
Honduran cigars


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

Chocolate and brownies lol.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

When I die I'll miss broccoli. I'll be in heaven and only good things are there!  (just kidding!)

I'm still thinking...corn chips, snack cakes, pepsi... a good pizza... (my homemade ones don't cut it!)


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't imagine having to go more than a couple months on real cheese. lol! I like my fondled, half oil Kraft cheese in it's beautiful little wrapper. I'll have to breakdown and eat the 30lbs of real cheese that everyone eats around here.  Then there's seafood and Pepsi. mmm...getting hungry.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

ashley8072 said:


> I can't imagine having to go more than a couple months on real cheese. lol! I like my fondled, half oil Kraft cheese in it's beautiful little wrapper. I'll have to breakdown and eat the 30lbs of real cheese that everyone eats around here.  Then there's seafood and Pepsi. mmm...getting hungry.


Can some velveeta for use later. Check here for the instructions.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Can some velveeta for use later. Check here for the instructions.


First of all...Velveeta has a Nuclear life of a thousand years.. so why can it?....

Is Jim Beam a food? it has water..sugar.. grains.. seems to be kinda food??? :beercheer::beercheer:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Peanut M&M's! I swear there is crack in them!! Even if I stocked up on 100 BIG bags now before the S could HTF I would have them gone!! 

Nuclear life of a thousand years! HAHAHAHAAAA!!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> First of all...Velveeta has a Nuclear life of a thousand years.. so why can it?....
> 
> Is Jim Beam a food? it has water..sugar.. grains.. seems to be kinda food??? :beercheer::beercheer:


Why can it you ask? Why to keep the rats out of it that's why! lol They can chew thru cardboard and tinfoil but not thru canning jars.. lol


----------

